# What age would you start leash training?



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a 12 week old little chihuahua pup and I just wanted to know at what age should I start leash training.
Also, at what age should I introduce her to collars or harnesses?

Thanks in advance!
:hello1:


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

i would introduce your pup to it all now slowly so by the time they are old enough to actually go for walks etc they are used to both a harness and walking on a leash they will be comfortable. start out in your livivng room while they are a pup or your backyard......it will make it so much easier for when the time comes to take them out into the real world!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

How old do they have to be ready to go for walks? I thought it was a week - 10 days after the 2nd injection? We walk Diego


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Immediately!!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Phew ! We've been walking Diego since a week after his 2nd Jab.... It took him a while to get used to it, but loves it now.... Hes into everything when we go on or little adventures.....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Start training her now  First get her used to wearing a collar and good harness. Then add a leash and just let her drag it around. After that, start holding the leash and let her lead you around. Then you've got all the hard stuff out of the way. The sooner, the better!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Now!!!! Lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So you have a 12 week old chi puppy? Is this Prada in your siggy? Because in your other post, you say you don't have her yet. Which is it?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope is 14 weeks and we just got a harness and the Flexi retractable leash a few days ago. She tries her best to rip off the harness and then goes crazy once we connect the leash! It is too cold for outside so we were just pretending inside. We will keep at it until it gets warmer outside.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jesuschick said:


> Hope is 14 weeks and we just got a harness and the Flexi retractable leash a few days ago. She tries her best to rip off the harness and then goes crazy once we connect the leash! It is too cold for outside so we were just pretending inside. We will keep at it until it gets warmer outside.


so cute that you pretend walk inside while its cold..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> So you have a 12 week old chi puppy? Is this Prada in your siggy? Because in your other post, you say you don't have her yet. Which is it?


Im curious about this too...


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> So you have a 12 week old chi puppy? Is this Prada in your siggy? Because in your other post, you say you don't have her yet. Which is it?


No, I don't think that's Prada... She said in a post earlier that that was her friend's puppy. Here's that post...: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/58306-%A33500-chi-puppy-6.html


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Right away! That's what we did. The sooner the better then they can become use to it and such!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LovesMyPups said:


> No, I don't think that's Prada... She said in a post earlier that that was her friend's puppy. Here's that post...: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/58306-%A33500-chi-puppy-6.html


she states here in her blog that Prada isnt even with her yet...

C.A.N ~ Chihuahua Adorers Network


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be getting Izzy at 9 weeks and she will have a collar on immediately when I am still at the breeders, and she will be in a harness from the very 1st few days of having her!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> No, I don't think that's Prada... She said in a post earlier that that was her friend's puppy. Here's that post...: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/58306-%A33500-chi-puppy-6.html


Hi Every one, Let me clarify that once and for all!
Its funny how everyone is so interested

The photo I sent earlier is Crystal Nola, who is Prada's older sis
After I bought Prada, my friend decided she wants a companion for her yorkshire terrier (princess) and she got one too.
I have also accidentally met the lady who bought Neo, Prada's brother so I have kept in contact with her too so that all three pups can be reunited later to play (we all thought it would be a fun idea)
They also have another sister but she has been sold to a lady in Ireland so she will be far away
Prada, Crystal and Neo are all white/cream but at this moment Prada has a more cream colored coat, Crystal has a slightly longer muzzle and she is bigger than the rest. Neo is the whitest and he is so cute because he has a slightly bigger forehead.
Their other sibling is a pretty sable color and she is the smallest.

As for Prada,
she has been with us for roughly 6 weeks now (so not very long)
Crystal is happily staying with my friend (kamelia) in london.
Neo was picked up 3 weeks after the other 2 because her owner (dan) has not had a chance to take time off work 

My Fiance had an idea to start a website for prada and a blog to write about her
I update it whenever I get a chance too, but when he made it for me, we wanted to start the story from the beginning.
So whenever either of us gets time off work or a bit of spare time we find some photos and vids and post them online
I am trying to keep it in chronological order, but we are running a tad behind because we can't post anything weeks at a time (mainly because I am clueless if paddy doesn't help out)
I will force him to sit down with me and bring everything up do date asap and I am flattered that some of you even bothered looking at my blog

If there are any more questions or concerns you know where to find me



P.s
A Big Thanks to everyone for the advice about leash training


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

princess prada said:


> Hi Every one, Let me clarify that once and for all!
> 
> As for Prada,
> she has been with us for roughly 6 weeks now (so not very long)


I truly am not trying to be picky, but I am trying to understand your posts which are very confusing! 

According to your website about Prada C.A.N ~ Chihuahua Adorers Network She was born on November 1, 2010. If so, that would make her about 8 weeks old. *So how is it that she has been with you for 6 weeks?*


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I truly am not trying to be picky, but I am trying to understand your posts which are very confusing!
> 
> According to your website about Prada C.A.N ~ Chihuahua Adorers Network She was born on November 1, 2010. If so, that would make her about 8 weeks old. *So how is it that she has been with you for 6 weeks?*



I am sorry if this is confusing
If it makes it easier to understand ignore the website/blog
My posts on this forum have all obviously been chronological and I have asked/ commented on things on the day as it came along. In fact I first joined because I had a question
And the websites, let me explain in more detail
We made the blog and we add info whenever we get a chance to (try to keep it chronological in order of events without missing any important events in prada's life, but its not date specific.. because sometimes we can post e.g 2 things 1 month, and the next we can't post anything)
He made the website first when I initially went to see prada as a cute surprise 4 me and wrote the intro and he made all the different sections for it and all the link things u click on etc... to write everything on the website he counted back the days and guestimated prada's bday etc..
The website was never meant to be serious and it was meant to be a happy page written from a dogs point of view. The main point of it being to surprise me and to share with family and friends.
We then added a few pics to the website but paddy said that it is limited to the number of pages and tabs it can have on it (meaning that everything on it must be deleted to add more info on it) and because it is a free website every 6 or so months apparently it needs to have smth added to it 
so we just left it as that and thought about carrying on with the blog whenever we get a chance to instead
When paddy wakes up I will ask him to edit it for me and post a pic of Prada's pedigree and other info/pics there too 
And as for the blog, if you think it is better, we can sit down and do 4-5 posts in 1 day and bring it up to date (I just thought its nicer to keep the suspense going but obviously no one gets what I was doing so there isn't a point)
I do not fully understand why I have to explain every aspect of what my fiance and I have chosen to do. Its not like we are criminals! 
Why is it even important for me to bring him into all this and justify al decisions made? It was a fun thing for us to do together because I love pets and he loves his gadgets and computer
Every one needs to just see it as it is and calm down...
A website made by us, for friends and family to see some cute pics of prada and sharing how our life is together, nothing more, nothing less

I am happy to answer more questions or concerns again to put this to a rest
but I must say I am starting to feel a bit mis-treated honestly
And ALL this because of a quote I wrote from my PetChi dog Book (which I had bought because my breeder recommended it and said it has lots of info, you can google the book, I am not saying books are 100% right, but I was not trying to harm anyone, just thought I will share some info I had payed to get) and for saying what I feed Prada??!!! Would everyone be happy if I delete that post? I wouldn't mind honestly
Next thing u know ppl will come to my house and beat us LOL
I am not trying to offend anyone, be rude or harm anyone (or any Chi) in ANY way 
If my blog or website bother you... why go on them?
If me posting on this forum annoys u... I am happy to say goodbye and never post anything again because ALL I wanted here to talk to nice people and make friends for prada and I wanted to seek some advice on dog showing once Prada is a bit older.
(P.s paddy thinks all this is funny, but I am saddened  )
Good night all


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im with Brodysmom & find the whole thing a bit strange & frankly unbelievable. Your posts on here & your blog are complete opposites. You also state that you hardly have time to update your blog yet when I took a peek this morning the whole thing has been redone. You even have a pic up of prada at 16 weeks old but if she was born on Nov 1 there is no way she is that age.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i would start straight away!! 
When i got my 1st chi Lola the weather here was awful, we had lots of snow and ice and i just didnt want 2 bring myself to walk her out in the snow! i left it quite a while for the weather to get better and the vet sed to me u really need to get her out on the lead else she`ll hit "teenage age" and she will none of it and be really naughty!!
So i immediatly started taking her out!!
After a few weeks i introduced the harness which i feel is much safer, i would never walk mine again on just a collar...
see how u get on, u will get there eventually, both mine did... Penny is 1 year now and she sometimes can still be a naughty by putting her brakes on and not wanting to walk! think its a chihuahua thing! xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hun you added me on facebook a few weeks back and on your wall it days you pick her up on 14th January.

People on this forum are very kind and nice but just we all get confused when there are inconsistencies it doesn't matter if you have her or not yet at all just it's all a but confusing

Happyhouse don't release their dogs until they are 12 weeks old which is the way it should be so obviously you couldn't have her at 6 weeks I think she's an accredited breeder they sign up to say they keep dogs for 12 weeks I think. 

With regards to dog showing you would need to post a picture of prada stacked, your breeder doesn't show as far as I'm aware so may not know what a show quality pup is 

If the info that you gave came from a book that's fine bur you have yo be very careful that info could have made some chis very fat and very sick and you would have been mortified by it I'm sure. 

No one is annoyed just a little confused


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am just trying to figure out how you have the puppy for 6 weeks (which you clearly state) and then you have totally conflicting information out there? Such as this?

Login | Facebook

Why would you state you are having a puppy shower to welcome Prada home on Jan 14 if you already have had her for 6 weeks? 

I am just trying to understand why there is conflicting info here, it's confusing. If you don't have the puppy yet - why didn't you just say so? 

There are many people here who came on as newbies and shared that they would be getting a new puppy, shared photos, blogs, info. etc. and it was exciting and fun to wait with them for their new baby! But instead you appeared saying you already had the dog, asking for advice on leash training in this thread with a puppy you said was 12 weeks old, when in reality (which I guess my reality is different than yours) if you don't have the dog at all.

Oh what a tangled web we weave ......


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Pretty Princess!!! 

I'm just wondering why you changed your name and now instead of posting as Princess Prada, you have started over with Pretty Princess. Why don't you just come out and TELL THE TRUTH for once??? We are really a very nice group of people. But we are not stupid.

Why did you change your name and start over instead of being up front?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Definitely start leash training right away. I did as soon as I got Roxy. I picked her up on her 3 month birthday. She will be 5 months next week. She has nooooo problems with a harness or leash. She loves them both. So, I say the sooner the better to get her used to it! 

I wasn't going to comment on this... but the more I read your posts, the more confused I am as well ---- You said "I do not fully understand why I have to explain every aspect of what my fiance and I have chosen to do. Its not like we are criminals! Why is it even important for me to bring him into all this and justify al decisions made?" 

..... I don't think anyone is really concerned with your blog or what you and your fiancée have chosen to do. No one said you were criminals. I think we're all just really confused as to weather you have your pup already or not, because in one post you said you do have her (you also said what you feed her in another post....), but in your blog and elsewhere, you said you are waiting to pick her up and counting down the days. Well, how do you feed her if you don't even have her yet? We're also confused about how old she is... All we want is clarification of the truth. This is a serious forum filled with a ton of great information, advice, pictures, and amazing people. I haven't been on here for very long, but I already love it. I don't think we want anyone who isn't going to be truthful to all of us... So, just a simple clarification of what is true would be appreciated.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i agree with every one else, the sooner the better. It took coco one day to walk on the leash (not perfectly) and get them used to a collar/harness right now


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Hi Pretty Princess!!!
> 
> I'm just wondering why you changed your name and now instead of posting as Princess Prada, you have started over with Pretty Princess. Why don't you just come out and TELL THE TRUTH for once??? We are really a very nice group of people. But we are not stupid.
> 
> Why did you change your name and start over instead of being up front?


I ditto this....

We are really lovely people till you lie to us about silly things & then say oh ignore the blog/fb page & just go by what it says on here...umm no sorry not in the real world obviously you are lying in one place or another so at this point why not just say you know I dont have the puppy just yet Im really excited about getting her & am even having a puppy shower to welcome her home..simple & honest...now if you would just say it instead of signing up with a new screen name & the same puppy we could all just get on with the advice, answers & oooo cute puppy threads.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to add to all the others, having read a few of your posts I'm really confused about what is going on, whether you have your dog and how old she is. Can also see the distinct similarity with the new member 'Pretty Princess'...

I honestly don't think anyone on here would victimise you just because they thought you had posted bad advice about feeding, I just think that people feel put out if they try to help someone but then suspect that person is not being honest, and they will naturally ask for clarification. If it's all a misunderstanding then a simple explanation should clear it all up.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

RosieC said:


> Just to add to all the others, having read a few of your posts I'm really confused about what is going on, whether you have your dog and how old she is. Can also see the distinct similarity with the new member 'Pretty Princess'...
> 
> I honestly don't think anyone on here would victimise you just because they thought you had posted bad advice about feeding, I just think that people feel put out if they try to help someone but then suspect that person is not being honest, and they will naturally ask for clarification. If it's all a misunderstanding then a simple explanation should clear it all up.



I agree 100% its a simple Im sorry...if you a are a person who really wants to be here & not a troll then just come clean or better yet admit that you are pretty princess & lets get on with it..either that or someone needs to break out the troll away spray.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Hi Pretty Princess!!!
> 
> I'm just wondering why you changed your name and now instead of posting as Princess Prada, you have started over with Pretty Princess. Why don't you just come out and TELL THE TRUTH for once??? We are really a very nice group of people. But we are not stupid.
> 
> Why did you change your name and start over instead of being up front?


Ditto for me as well. The whole thing is baffling to me.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here i find the whole thing rather bizarre and silly.
I joined when i didnt have any chis at the time and there is no shame in that, plenty do it.
This is a great place to get advice and then the whole excitement of getting your chi.
It helped me loads with the wait till my puppy was ready to come home too.

I just dont understand lying about it to be honest.
Then when folk ask questions join under a new name???
Very odd indeed!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and just wanted to add, it is not cool to give out bad advice about feeding a puppy once a day, or any dog for that matter, especially when you dont know what you are talking about since you dont have the pup yet.
A newbie dog owner could read that and follow that advice.
I have never seen that written in any book either.

This is to Princess Prada and Pretty Princess, since you are one in the same it seems. lol
Nuts!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you want questions answered, everybody on here is willing to help you if you NEED HELP !A puppy should never be fed once a day


----------

